# Tucker's Snow Picture



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It is still snowing here, very unusual to get this much for this long! It's beautiful, and I love it--except for the snowballs that you northerners have been telling us about. Tucker wants to go out, and back in, then out, and back in....I've stopped that, already. I sure wish I had some of those balloon-type booties for Tucker that I think Daniel had found. Of course, there are none around here!

Didn't want to hijack Eva's posts on Todd's first snow, so, here's a photo of Tucker from just a few minutes ago.

Sheri and Tucker

Oh, the snow is about 6-8 inches deep, but Tucker mostly walks on top of it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He looks so cute out there!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

It's so pretty it doesn't even look real! Beautiful!


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Now.... That's a Christmas Card!!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

That is a great picture! His colors, the tree colors, the snow...perfect!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

EXQUISITE! So Christmas-y!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW! That is a beautiful photo, Sheri!! You should send it into one of the local news networks..

I am enjoying all the snow also, as it usually doesn't stay very long where I'm at.
I just hope my little humminbirds pull through this storm ok..


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

It's beautiful


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sheri, Tucker looks gorgeous in the snow!

I am amazed at how similar his markings are to Lincoln's! No wonder I am so drawn to Tucker! :hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheri, love this pic of Tucker in the snow! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri, Tucker looks beautiful in the snow! What a great picture. 
Todd's been sinking in the snow here..it's finally deep enough for him to burrow through..lol...little gopher


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, I just took this photo at 11 pm. The snow is still falling gently. I have to keep shoveling out the path for Tucker, brrrrr!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Tucker has his own runway. We need some more pictures added to the Havanese race track thread please.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sheri ~ that first picture is so pretty. It does need to be sent in to the paper or a weather channel. I wish I had that snow for Cicero ~ for 3 days !!! I'm shopping in my jeans and a turtleneck ~ nice in Ga.


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

What a great picture! I sure I hope we get a little snow here in NC!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Well, I just took this photo at 11 pm. The snow is still falling gently. I have to keep shoveling out the path for Tucker, brrrrr!


Hey Sheri, 
It looks like my house..lol
We have a layer of ice on top of the snow and so every time that you take a step it pops and explodes! Todd found a grassy area under the 5th wheel to potty..he's not liking the ice.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Tucker is adorable walking along his snow path! Sniff, that reminds me of the tunnels my mom and my brother and I would dig in the snow for our Lhasa when I was a kid. Sometimes she'd go "off path" and just start bounding in the deep snow like a rabbit!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay, it has warmed up to 32 degrees here, just enough to make the snow REAL sticky! I went out to get some more wood, and of course Tucker had to follow! He had a BLAST for all of about _three_ minutes. Then, on the way back inside he plopped down on the deck trying to get the snowballs out from between his toes. Then it was 15 minutes of combing and hair drying to get at least most of the wet out. Can you imagine snowballs in your arm-pits! Ha!

More snow is expected this evening! Brrrr!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Our snow is still a fine powder. 
I hope that it doesn't get wet and sticky. 
Tucker looks like he's having a great time. 
I love the picture of him running.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Okay, it has warmed up to 32 degrees here, just enough to make the snow REAL sticky! I went out to get some more wood, and of course Tucker had to follow! He had a BLAST for all of about _three_ minutes. Then, on the way back inside he plopped down on the deck trying to get the snowballs out from between his toes. Then it was 15 minutes of combing and hair drying to get at least most of the wet out. *Can you imagine snowballs in your arm-pits! Ha!*
> More snow is expected this evening! Brrrr!


*...Only if I had hair there for it to stick too!!:*pound:ound:ound:

*WHOOOPS! I just looked at my avatar..Guess snow would stick under my arm 
pits!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I LOVE to see Tucker running! He is just adorable. Poor guy though - good thing you had your hair dryer handy!


----------

